# Oklahoma Memories



## Wildthings (Jun 4, 2020)

A young man harvested this pair of immature Widgeons from a stock pond on his grandparents homestead in Oklahoma. Before leaving he gathered up some old barn wood and him and his pawpaw built the panel together. Now that is what memories are all about.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 4, 2020)

That is very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 4, 2020)

That is cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 4, 2020)

Authentic appeal! Exceptional work! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 4, 2020)

That is pretty dang neat!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

